# DST ends in Mexico Sunday, October 26



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Before you go to bed tonight, set your clocks back one hour: Time changes in year 2014 for Mexico – Federal District – Mexico City


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Before you go to bed tonight, set your clocks back one hour: Time changes in year 2014 for Mexico – Federal District – Mexico City


Are there really people who are so organized that they change the time on their clocks the night before the time change?

Most of mine change automatically these days, but the ones that don't change automatically are lucky if they are changed a week AFTER the time change.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL, Tundra Green. I never change mine until Sunday or even Monday. Computer clock changes automatically, but the others can wait until I feel like going with the new time. I always hate when it gets dark so early.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you don't have a schedule .... no problem. I'm a school bus driver so need the right time on Monday ..... and kids are gonna be coming home at 7 in the dark


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

What is it with Mexico where every place outside of Baja and Quintana Roo is on Central time. In Chiapas, the indigenous do not recognize this daylight savings time concept. They tell us that they are *always* on "God´s (standard ) Time" and they are not kidding. 

Of course, if one is indigenous in Chiapas, who the hell cares what time it is?.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> What is it with Mexico where every place outside of Baja and Quintana Roo is on Central time. In Chiapas, the indigenous do not recognize this daylight savings time concept. They tell us that they are *always* on "God´s (standard ) Time" and they are not kidding.
> 
> Of course, if one is indigenous in Chiapas, who the hell cares what time it is?.


Actually it is more complicated than that. Baja is on Pacific Time. Baja Sur, Nayarit, Sinaloa, Sonora and Chihuahua are on Mountain time. Sonora follows Arizona in rejecting the so-called Daylight Savings Time. Sonora and Arizona are on standard time all year. There are a few border municipalities that use the US dates for the conversion back and forth between daylight savings and standard time. As far as I know, Quintana Roo is on Central Time just like Mexico City and most of the country.

The country that is most pathological is China. All of China is on Beijing Time even though going by the sun there should be 5 time zones and there were until 1949.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Are there really people who are so organized that they change the time on their clocks the night before the time change?
> 
> Most of mine change automatically these days, but the ones that don't change automatically are lucky if they are changed a week AFTER the time change.


I'm a fairly organized person but not anal about it. I always set my bedside clock forward or back when changing to or back from DST, so when I wake up, I'll know what time it is. This was very important when I was working, and I still keep the habit up. It's a nice ritual to mark the changing of the seasons.


----------



## manuel dexterity (Oct 2, 2014)

sparks said:


> If you don't have a schedule .... no problem. I'm a school bus driver so need the right time on Monday ..... and kids are gonna be coming home at 7 in the dark


You worry me sometimes, sparks. Seriously.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> Actually it is more complicated than that. Baja is on Pacific Time. Baja Sur, Nayarit, Sinaloa, Sonora and Chihuahua are on Mountain time. Sonora follows Arizona in rejecting the so-called Daylight Savings Time. Sonora and Arizona are on standard time all year. There are a few border municipalities that use the US dates for the conversion back and forth between daylight savings and standard time. As far as I know, Quintana Roo is on Central Time just like Mexico City and most of the country.
> 
> The country that is most pathological is China. All of China is on Beijing Time even though going by the sun there should be 5 time zones and there were until 1949.


Actually. the most pathological is Albania. All clocks were stopped in 1985 when Enver Hoxsa died. No more clocks allowed. Nice beaches, however.


----------

